# Leda Heights



## april17_uk (Jul 29, 2008)

Hi all,
We have been looking to move to Cyprus for the past year now and have viewed many properties but the favourite is leda heights in Mesa Chorio near the International school.

I have contacted the school as I would like to work there and they seem pretty keen.
Does anyone live near there or know of the area? I would appreciate any info given.

Thanks.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

april17_uk said:


> Hi all,
> We have been looking to move to Cyprus for the past year now and have viewed many properties but the favourite is leda heights in Mesa Chorio near the International school.
> 
> I have contacted the school as I would like to work there and they seem pretty keen.
> ...


----------



## april17_uk (Jul 29, 2008)

Veronica said:


> april17_uk said:
> 
> 
> > Hi all,
> ...


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

april17_uk said:


> Veronica said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you for the speedy reply, I am hoping for a formal interview this August while we are there, We are going to stay in Leda Heights for two weeks then just to get a feel of the place, I have my cv and reference letter from my current school ready to take with me.
> ...


----------



## kimonas (Jul 19, 2008)

I would attempt to double check with the school to see if it would be possible for an interview that late. The majority of contracts expire on May 31st and are renewed shortly after - those teachers that sign their new contract are then paid for June-July and August (when they largely don't do anything - one of the reasons the salaries are relatively low) and teaching begins again in September. Most schools will have completed any new cotracts by the end of this week to make sure their staff are signed on for the next academic year. It is very unusual for a school to hire as late as August unless they have a very high staff turnover.


----------

